# Frogs not eating



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

Some I have several quinquvittatus in separate quarantine containers and they are becoming way too skinny. Also there is no obvious signs of eating.

1. They are housed only in separate containers.
2. There is no visible feces in the container (makes it hard for a fecal)
3. Tanks are sparsely seeded with temperate springs.
4. Not all of my quinqs exhibit this condition.
5. There is plenty of leaf litter/cover.
6. Temps are a constant 76 degrees.
7. They seem fairly active and come out after misting.
8. I do not constantly dig around looking for them, only open the lid to mist/feed.
9. Feed about 10 ff's at a time.

I have on hand vet grade baytril and panacur. I suspect it could be a parasite problem but there is no poo. Also my quinqs were all housed together at one point so I figured all should have the same parasites, but not all are skinny. Perhaps there is something wrong that I am doing with this particular morph and creating stress were I do not realize it. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

They are lonley, They are a very social animal Lee. I experinced the same thing with mine. Put them back together in a ten or something like that, put a piece of fruit and feed right before the lights go out. 

Also put springs in there. 

pm me your address again i will send some stuff that stimulates their appetite.


or atleast pair them up?

singling individual animals out creates a lot of stress, I have noticed since keeping frogs.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Also, the plastic containers with lids I think should not be used for quarantine--mine do very well in 10G containers. I feel the small size and the noise in taking the lids off adds to the frogs' stress too much. 
Petco is having a $1-per-gallon sale right now for your purposes (does not apply to their 2.5 gallon tank).


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

earthfrog said:


> Also, the plastic containers with lids I think should not be used for quarantine--mine do very well in 10G containers.* I feel the small size and the noise in taking the lids off adds to the frogs' stress too much.*


X100 on this.....

I DO use the serilite or KIS plastic boxes as temps and q-tines but only sparingly and only for as long as I can get something better made up in a glass viv or transfer them to another hobbyist.


"Death to the round snappy 190 oz tubs" !


----------

